# Financial Services



## TroonAndy (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking at moving to Paphos next spring (I already own an apartment there) and I was wondering if anyone could recommend any providers of financial services in the area (preferrably UK companies with an office in Cyprus).

I'm specifically looking for advice on life insurance, wills and financial planning in general. I am married with three children, if that's relevant.

Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## Cbartram (Apr 10, 2014)

We have used a good company but not sure whether it is advertising if I mention it?? Can you pm me and I can give you the name. They do wills and financial services.

Christine


----------



## TroonAndy (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you for replying. I'm not sure how to send a PM but if you send me one, I'll work it out.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

TroonAndy: I don't think you have enough posts yet to do PM's.

For a good will writing service at a realistic price I recommend Carol White:

White & Georgiou
0357 999 23 424
Tel/Fax 0357 26 911508

I'm not sure if they can help with your other needs but it is worth asking.

Pete


----------



## Cbartram (Apr 10, 2014)

As Pete and Silv mentioned someone I will too! They are based in Limassol. 
Steve Carr 
Tel +357 25738 930
[email protected]

For wills +99 696 685

Compliant with IPW code of practice with offices in the UK as well.

We have had excellent advice and he is not too overpriced either.

Hope this is helpful,

Christine


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Christine, there's no problem with recommending or mentioning people as a result of an enquiry. It is straight advertising or promotion of your own business that is not allowed and gets the moderators jumping.

I love your phrase "not too overpriced" !!!

Pete


----------



## TroonAndy (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. I'll check out Carol.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

If you have assets in more than one jurisdiction (eg, property or bank accounts in UK, property in Cyprus, offshore bank accounts) it is better to have a Will in each jurisdiction that you have assets. Also it's important that each Will stipulates which assets are covered and that the Wills refer to each other (i.e. this Will covers assets in UK only, assets in Cyprus, Isle of Man are covered by separate Wills). Cost should be pretty low down on your list of proiorities when it comes to Wills to be honest. I'm not involved in writing Wills BTW but I've been privvy to the problems of not having adequate succession planning in place.


----------

